# Im still looking!



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi I know Ive posted a couple of times and you lovely folks have been very kind to reply but honestly I don't know whether Im coming or going! Every day I scour the internet looking for new litters and every now and then I will call someone up. I cant realistically go looking until the end of March which is when my hubby gets his bonus but I cant help myself now! Anyway whoever I speak to says different things and its getting on my nerves!!!! My hubby prefers the look of a sproodle/springerpoo because he things they look 'less of a girls dog'!! I can kind of see what he means although cockerpoos can all look quite different and it depends on how you cut their fur. Sproodles are also slightly bigger. Unfortunately Sproodles seem to be very hard to get hold of? I found one breeder who tried to tell me they were a lot calmer than cockerpoos and less busy when left alone. But reading threads on here it doesn't seem to be the case. Its driving me nuts! Sorry I realise Im rambling and I just want my puppy ) x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Don't apologize I think most of us have been in your shoes. Over analyzing everything is a mistake. When you get your puppy it will be perfect, you will not spend another moment wondering if it is too small, too girly, too fast, too cream, too anything. It will be yours and perfect and you will love it to bits. Redirect your anxiety and spend it on learning everything you can about training. A well trained dog is an absolute joy for everyone and that ALL will be up to you!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, last year I met 2 sproodles/springerpoo's - both smaller than Dudley! one lady was rather disappointed as they had wanted a slightly larger dog and it took them a while to find a litter! of course they loved the dog anyway. We always said we loved the size of a springer but once decided on a Cockapoo decided a slightly smaller dog would literally fit into our lives easier, he is just over 18 ins at the shoulder, bigger than all cockers, and most springers so doesn't look so much of a 'girls dog', other than size the look should be pretty much the same anyway and of course the dogs all vary slightly depending on which parent they take after.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My boys are all finding Ozzy to be quite"manly" as he had a more open face. Maybe look into smoother coated cockapoos.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## JenSexton (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes you are right, Im very good at over analysing. Don't worry I will definitely do all the puppy training and hopefully agilty one day too! Im just getting fed up of breeders all telling me different things to suit their own gain. Its difficult to know who to trust. Where did you get Dudley from? Hes adorable! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley was from Anthony of Anzil Cockapoo's (www.Anzilcockapoo.com) near Liverpool, so rather a distance from you and he is not a small home breeder which I think you were leaning towards? although his pups are brought up in the home. the website is very good for info anyway, if you click on the bit that says 'about' and then 'what is a cockapoo', there is a lot of good info. He did grow bigger than any of us expected and bigger than both parents, but that is the thing with crossbreeds, you can never be sure!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dudley has another admirer! Whoop, whoop!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Hi, I wouldn't assume that Sproodles/Springerpoos will be bigger! The two I have met have been smaller than Nellie and pretty much looked like a Cockapoo.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Springers as a rule live up to their name, they spring.......a lot!
Although at one time Springers and cockers would be the same breed and were only split on size then the line would be bred on. The springer x poodles I have met look the same as cockapoos. So there won't be a huge difference in the look. Any cross whether springer, cocker, cav or any other can be a 50/50 split of the breed or can take after one or the other parent breeds, in looks and / or temperament.
You may be better finding a breeder that may not have pups available right now but will be having a litter sometime in the future. Recommendations are good to go on, then maybe put your name on a list or keep in contact with that particular breeder for when they do next have a litter.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have two friends with springers and although they came from good breeders they are very high maintenance dogs. They are both very highly strung and jump up at a everyone on walks, howl when they are left alone and pee everywhere when even remotely excited. One is being sent away for training, the other is still at obedience classes aged 2 and making little progress. I meet many men walking cockapoos and it doesn't make them any less macho!


----------

